# Took NREMT-P and passed!



## ShiannCamacho (May 24, 2016)

Went all the way to 150 questions. I live in FL, and the NREMT was made the new standards for medics. I'm wondering why ???


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2016)

Because the Florida test, from all intents and purposes, was a laughably easy exam? Or to bring them more in line with the majority of the states to allow easier reciprocity? Or, most likely, to save the state the money of keeping the exam current and administering it


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Because the Florida test, from all intents and purposes, was a laughably easy exam? Or to bring them more in line with the majority of the states to allow easier reciprocity? Or, most likely, to save the state the money of keeping the exam current and administering it




Ok ok I see. I don't doubt it. I had friends who had answer study guides. I was nervous about the NREMT-p considering it's hard but I passed on the first try. With that said, our school was not that amazing..... Many people had a test bank and honestly just cheated their way through.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2016)

ShiannCamacho said:


> Ok ok I see. I don't doubt it. I had friends who had answer study guides. I was nervous about the NREMT-p considering it's hard but I passed on the first try. With that said, our school was not that amazing..... Many people had a test bank and honestly just cheated their way through.



Nothing like a bunch of paramedics with no ethics.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2016)

ShiannCamacho said:


> Ok ok I see. I don't doubt it. I had friends who had answer study guides. I was nervous about the NREMT-p considering it's hard but I passed on the first try. With that said, our school was not that amazing..... Many people had a test bank and honestly just cheated their way through.


Sounds like your school and all the students had a problem. And honestly if that's how your school was run, they shouldn't have ever been accredited


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Sounds like your school and all the students had a problem. And honestly if that's how your school was run, they shouldn't have ever been accredited




Well, it is accredited and a very good school - when it comes to other programs. But, somehow this test back broke loose and everyone was using it.... now there are students who cannot NREMT-P and I can only assume this is why. I agree, no ethics. I was the youngest in my graduating class and had a friend who was an older student and we both worked our butts off to pass. I want to be a nurse, so it would have been stupid for me to cheat like that...


----------



## Gurby (May 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nothing like a bunch of paramedics with no ethics.



Recertted my ACLS recently.  Lots of people stumbled horrifically through the megacode, yet had near-perfect scores on the test.  Hmmmm....


----------



## TransportJockey (May 25, 2016)

Gurby said:


> Recertted my ACLS recently.  Lots of people stumbled horrifically through the megacode, yet had near-perfect scores on the test.  Hmmmm....


That's because she has stated that they are open resource


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

A lot of nursing programs and paramedic programs have test banks, and somehow students have gotten their hands on it. It's very typical actually. And even very good schools have students like these.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2016)

Not typical in ANY accredited program I've been involved in. And an ethic violation like a compromised test bank probably would have had the whole class dismissed from the program. Keeping silent about it makes you just as guilty as the ones who cheat.


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Not typical in ANY accredited program I've been involved in. And an ethic violation like a compromised test bank probably would have had the whole class dismissed from the program. Keeping silent about it makes you just as guilty as the ones who cheat.



Hmmmmmm when did I say I kept silent about it? I said something, but they gave me excuses about how its hearsay, etc etc. I got in, I learned studied, I got out, passed my registry.... nothing guilty about that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 25, 2016)

Wow. That whole program sounds 100% shady.


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 25, 2016)

Probably. But it's a public college for the county. You can say it's the go-to for nursing and paramedics. The places like chamberlain and keiser are usually worse. This is one of the better ones, I finished in December. But, I'm sure theyve started making changes.


----------



## Old Tracker (May 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Nothing like a bunch of paramedics with no ethics.



LOL.    Medics without ethics, is that like doctors without borders?

Congrats to the OP, btw.


----------

